# BigRob becoming just TallRob, hopefully



## BigRob777 (Apr 4, 2008)

I had my operation (lap band) this week and am finally able to sit up.  It was a lot tougher than I expected.  I weighed in on Sunday Morning, at 402.5 pounds.  This morning, I weighed 385.5.  I'm amazed, but I haven't had any calories to speak of, since Monday morning.

I won't be e-mailing much, or answering too often, but I will check in here daily to respond and keep you all updated on my weight loss.  I do covet your prayers, as with this band, gas doesn't go from my "lower stomach", to my "upper", so I'm dealing with gas pain constantly, along with the main incision, which was about 2" long, right on the front of my abs, which I had been working on at the gym.  It hurts to cough, laugh or gag, which my pain meds make me do horribly.  I'm improving on schedule and am taking in more than half a gallon of liquid a day.  Tonight I had my first broth, since the operation and it tasted awesome.  I even put a little milk in it.  It sounds horrible, but I've been living on water and ice for two days.

Of course, there's always that awesome sugar free jello.  I'll probably post some pictures later, after I lose more weight.

Please keep me in your prayers.  

Bless you all,
Rob


----------



## wdcav1952 (Apr 4, 2008)

Wow, Rob, that sounds like a tough road upon which you have embarked.  From what I know, the lab band procedure is much better than the older stapling procedure.  I know that is cold comfort while you are in pain.

Hang in there and get the Tall Rob you want.  I hope the weight loss will make your back problems ease up some.


----------



## rlharding (Apr 4, 2008)

Sorry you are in such pain and discomfort Rob.  Way to go! You know where to come when the going gets tough or when it's not tough.  
take care Rob

Lots of healing thoughts being sent your way.


----------



## redbulldog (Apr 4, 2008)

Rob:
I will be praying for you.
God is able!!
Red Sibley


----------



## dfurlano (Apr 4, 2008)

Rob,

Good luck on your road to recovery.  Let us know when your feeling better.

Dan


----------



## stevers (Apr 4, 2008)

Good for you Rob. Fella at work had it done not more than 4 months ago. Off for a couple of months and came back 50 pounds lighter and has been loosing ever sense. Eats like a bird. Only allowed ounces of this and that. Some days I feel sorry for him when I eat in front of him, but he says "don't worry about me, this was my choice". He moves around better now, more energy and looks a whole lot healthier. and he is not done yet. 
Kudos to you and hang in there, it'll all be worth it in a few months when your cloths are falling off of you.


----------



## DocStram (Apr 4, 2008)

Rob .... We greatly admire what you're doing. We're looking forward to your return to IAP.  In the meantime, I'm going to try really hard not to say anything funny.  If there's one thing we don't need ... it's you laughing.


----------



## bitshird (Apr 4, 2008)

Good for you Rob, your right that Jello will be awesome, I'm going in for a valve job is a few weeks, but any surgery sucks, just take the recovery slow and easy, I rushed it after a triple bypass in 2000 and it took nearly 6 mo to heal and my Sternum never quite did heal correctly. Some times these Doctors actually know what they are talking about. Loosing the weight will add years to your life, and you'll feel like a million bucks (shredded money in a slimline)


----------



## rdunn12 (Apr 4, 2008)

Hope you recover soon and all goes well.


----------



## alamocdc (Apr 4, 2008)

We'll keep you in our prayers, my friend! Heal well, buddy.


----------



## DCBluesman (Apr 5, 2008)

My prayers are with you and Claudia, Rob.


----------



## Ligget (Apr 5, 2008)

Keep your chin up Rob, hope you get better real quick, thinking of you!


----------



## Gary Max (Apr 5, 2008)

Hang in there Rob ---we wish you the best and we will keep you in our prayers and thoughts.


----------



## Johnathan (Apr 5, 2008)

Can't wait to see that name change to TallRob! Good Luck!


----------



## Daniel (Apr 5, 2008)

You are in my prayers. Looking forward to seeing less of you. And I mean that only in the good way. Hope you feel better soon.


----------



## B727phixer (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Rob,
What a life changing deceision! Good for you! I also will seek the Lord for your quick recovery!


----------



## fiferb (Apr 5, 2008)

Congratulations on your decision and I wish you a speedy recovery. Please keep us posted on your progress. I know someone contemplating this surgery and I'm very interested in both the positives and negatives as you go through this. 

Make sure you take a before picture so you, and we, can compare it to the new Tall Rob picture.


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Rob.  Will surely be praying for you.


----------



## retired-sofa-spud (Apr 5, 2008)

My wife and I will be praying for a full and speedy recovery for you Rob. I'm happy to hear you're progressing well. Keep us all posted on how you're doing.


----------



## Marc Phillips (Apr 5, 2008)

Heya Rob

Hang in there... it does get easier! I had RNY surgery 2 1/2 years ago, and it changed my life... literally!

If you need any advice at all, please don't hesitate to email me and I can get you the answers you need...

Woodmangler@yahoo.com


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Apr 5, 2008)

Tough decision. Pray it works for you. Hang in there.


----------



## great12b4ever (Apr 5, 2008)

I know you will be glad you did this in later years.  In 1981 I had the old fashioned Stapling done.  I had a 8" Incision from just below my rib cage to just below my navel.  That was the worst part of the whole thing.  I went from 365 pounds to 212 pounds in approx 11 months.  I never felt better, but everyone thought I looked to drawn in the face at 212, so I gained a little weight and was really best at around 225.  I stand 6'-2"  Now 27 years later I have allowed myself to creep back up to arond 265 pounds, which I am trying real hard to get rid of.  Here is a thread that has a pic of me if you are interested  http://www.penturners.org/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=35500
Good luck, and I know you will appreciate it later


----------



## wudnhed (Apr 5, 2008)

Rob, it only gets better, my friend.  I had this done about 10 years ago and have never looked back.  

If your meds are making you sick ask for different meds, they should/will change them for you.  

Good luck and follow Drs. orders.


----------



## Scott (Apr 5, 2008)

Rob!  This is great!  I know you had some challenges even getting to where you could have the surgery - that is past now.  And I hope it is all downhill for you now.  Recover quickly my friend!

Scott.


----------



## BRobbins629 (Apr 5, 2008)

All the best - just ask Draken to cook the brats in lite beer this year.  Hope to see you again there.


----------



## Jim15 (Apr 5, 2008)

Rob, prayers sent your way, hope you feel much better soon.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 5, 2008)

All,
Thank you for your encouragement.  I do feel much better today.  I'm tolerating liquid soup and even made some broth with soft-cooked carrots, which I blended  with some milk and a couple of slices of American Cheese.  The cheese was a mistake, as it boiled over, when I reheated it.  

I figured out how to take the meds without gagging, so that's cool.  I'm going to try to make it to church in the morning.

Thanks for your prayers too.
Rob


----------



## cowchaser (Apr 5, 2008)

You will always be bigrob because it's all about the heart of a man not his body size. Good luck with your recovery.


----------



## Darley (Apr 6, 2008)

Rob my prayers to you, hope a quick recovery


----------



## LEAP (Apr 6, 2008)

Good for you Rob, It takes a lot of courage to face such a life changing procedure. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Draken (Apr 6, 2008)

Rob,

Here's hoping for a speedy recovery for you.  And if you need anything special for the NOVA IAP Picnic, just say the word and I'll make sure I have it on hand for ya!  Take it easy and we're all here for you.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 6, 2008)

James,
I'm glad you mentioned that.  I'm on a lobster-only diet, for the month of May.  LOL

I overdid it a bit today, but I'm still doing better than yesterday.  My biggest obstacle right now is to figure out how to take a big honking pill, that I have to crush, but it tastes aweful, when mixed in tea, or soup.  Other than that, I'm doing peachy.  I'm gaining back some of my water weight loss, which is good, but the scale went up a pound today.  I ate about 500 calories yesterday, so I know it isn't fat gain.

Thanks for your kind words, all.  I hope to try some light turning this week.
Rob


----------



## airrat (Apr 7, 2008)

Rob glad to hear all is going well.  keep up the good work.


----------



## Draken (Apr 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> 
> James,
> I'm glad you mentioned that.  I'm on a lobster-only diet, for the month of May.  LOL



If that's what you need, you know I'll have it for you.  With the lap band, I know you have to limit your intake, so would a Crawdad be a suitable substitute?   All kidding aside, glad to hear you're doing well, and please let me know if there is anything you need to make the picnic more enjoyable for you.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 7, 2008)

Thanks Tom,
Draken, I posted on your other post.  I'm hoping to be down to about 360 pounds by the time the BBQ comes around.  You might not be able to see me, if I turn sideways.  LOL
Rob


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2008)

I appreciate all of your posts and e-mails.  I'm doing a lot better, though I'm trying to pass a massive kidney stone right now.  My weight is down a lot.  I've lost 31.5 pounds in 29 days.  That's about 20% of the total that I want to lose.  I've still got the runs, but that's normal for me (weak gastric system). 

It's been a real blessing to be able to work in my shop, putting out specials and filling orders.  I feel useful again.  Thanks for your prayers (to you who are prayer warriors).

Rob


----------



## GoodTurns (Apr 28, 2008)

Rob-
Glad you're feeling better!  Looking forward to seeing the remaining Rob at the picnic!


----------



## jscola (Apr 28, 2008)

Rob, Glad your doing better!! Keep up the good work!!!   Joe S.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks Joe.  

Jon, I'm really looking forward to it.  I can really see the difference.  My clothes are getting pretty baggy already.  I'm glad that I have some of my thin, er less fat clothes from when I lost weight before.  I'll have to buy an all-new wardrobe when I'm done though.  I'm working out at the Y again, so hopefully I can remain "BigRob".  I've lost so much muscle mass in the last 11 years though (since my back went on me).
Rob


----------



## Tom McMillan (Apr 28, 2008)

So glad to hear how this is working out for you Rob!!  My prayers continue for you and your Family always.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2008)

Tom,
Thanks Brother.  I really do appreciate your order.  It came in perfect time for us.  Now if I can only pass this stone without any internal damage, I'll be as happy as a lark.
Rob


----------



## MDWine (Apr 28, 2008)

HEY ROB!!

I don't know how I missed this post... I had no idea!
Glad you're feeling better.
My wife is considering the various options, maybe I can talk her into coming to the picnic to talk to you about it...   she won't come just for me!


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2008)

Michael,
I guess you're just gettin' old.  Now if you were a young stud, like Jim, she'd follow you anywhere.  LOL  Speaking of whom, I see he isn't committed to the picnic either.  I'm trying to drag, er I mean bring Claudia along, but she has report cards due around that time and may not be able to get away.

I'd be happy to talk with her about the surgery.  It's so much less invasive than bypass.  After the first week, or so, it's a walk in the park.  

See ya there.
Rob


----------



## Draken (Apr 28, 2008)

Jim informed me today he won't be able to make the picnic.   I've removed him from the chart that I'll send out in the next couple of days.  Haven't heard anything at all from emackrell, carverken or proud_papa_of_2 lately.


----------



## Draken (Apr 28, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your stone Rob, hope it passes soon and without pain.  Glad to hear the weight loss is going well, and do hope you and Claudia will be able to make the picnic.


----------



## BigRob777 (Apr 28, 2008)

James,
I know that Eileen wants to come, but you know her schedule is pretty tough.  That's a shame about Jim, I was looking forward to seeing him again.  It'll still be great.  I should be there, but still don't know if Claudia will make it.  I'm working on her.  I'll probably have to help her out some way, to clear up her schedule.
Rob


----------



## Draken (Apr 28, 2008)

I was disappointed to hear Jim won't make it.  You may be seeing more of him than us in the future.  Thanks for the update on Eileen, I'll add her to the list as a maybe.  I've updated you from maybe to 1, and I'll be more than happy to update that again to 2.   Sorry to hijack your thread... [B)]


----------



## MDWine (Apr 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BigRob777_
> 
> Michael,I guess you're just gettin' old.



Ya GUESS?   Yeah, it is FACT... and I feel like it too! []

BTW, I'm working on Ken to come...


----------



## BigRob777 (May 7, 2008)

Time for my weekly (approximately) update.  Well, I'm down another few pounds, for a total loss (over 5 -1/2 weeks) of 42 pounds.  I passed my kidney stone on Saturday, so things are really looking good.  Thanks for your prayers and your encouragement.

James, it looks like we're going to make it all in one day, so can you send me an e-mail with your address in it?  Thanks.
Rob


----------



## LEAP (May 7, 2008)

Tall Rob glad to hear you are doing so well. Keep up the good work we are all pulling for you!


----------



## Draken (May 7, 2008)

Great job Rob, keep up the good work!  PM sent with the address.

Cheers!


----------

